# kirstie alley /movie star



## walter branche (Jun 1, 2014)

making the scene at the Dunedin bicycle show


photo courtesy of Jennifer Auletta Lumm


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 14, 2014)

Go back to the Cheers years and I get interested


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm with ya.....

She's really gone to seed


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2014)

Post some selfies, fellas


----------

